# calling all 240sx owners



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

If you had enough money, which enigine would you like to have 

1) sr20det
2) ka24det


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i hope that you aren't starting another "which is better?? sr or ka??" thread...

many ppl have different opinions and it varies between ppl. both engines has its ups and downs but they are both AWESOME engines.


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

Hes just wondering what people would prefer


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *i hope that you aren't starting another "which is better?? sr or ka??" thread...
> 
> many ppl have different opinions and it varies between ppl. both engines has its ups and downs but they are both AWESOME engines. *


No, i did not starting another which is better that would be stupied. That would be like asking th equestion which is better fords or chevy,pepsi or coke east coast or west coast


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

KA24DET completely. I am not a big fan of the SR20.  i would take one, but if I had to pick only one...hands down KA24. Easily replaced blocks is a BIG reason. Plus the KA has an iron block. Sure it would cost more in the end, but who cares.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

my bad  right now, i would go with the SR. they both make about the same amount of power with about the same amount of money. i love both ka and the sr engines... only reason i would take the sr right now is because there are a WHOLE lot more aftermarket parts for it. there aren't as many for the ka, but i'm POSITIVE that there will be. So as of now, SR..couple of years later, maybe KA.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I have an SR. I dont think there are many turbo KA's in Australia...


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

obxstyle said:


> *If you had enough money, which enigine would you like to have
> 
> 1) sr20det
> 2) ka24det *


3) F20C


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

KA24DET, for a number of reasons.
1:local parts if your shit goes bad or you need any maintainence parts for it. They are local and cheaper than a SR's.
2:KAT motors have a better power curve, are torque monsters, and make more power than a SR at a lower RPM. ... They will hit full boost sooner. 
3:KAT would be just about as much as a SR swap, but i'd rather take my chances at buying a motor local. Building it up. So in case it blows. I can always through in another KA motor for a while and build up another KAT. If it blows that is. 
4:KA's block is made of iron. The SR's is aluminum.. aluminum is strong and it's lighter than a iron block. But we all know in the high HP power levels. A iron block would hold up better than a aluminum one.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

KA, all the way. first, the extra displacement will not only give you better power, but it will spool the turbo much quicker. second, it has an iron block, so if you're looking for ridiculous power, just build the internals and crank the boost. the SR would need iron cylinder liners to hold near the power the KA's block is able to hold. third, even just to get the power of a KA with a basic turbo kit you'd spent a lot more money buying, shipping, installing and upgrading the SR. then you still have some big expenses left in you're upgrade path with the SR, while the KA-T comes with top grade parts right in the kits. the only major expense is a rebuild,(which is much cheaper than a turbo, FMIC *&* rebuild for the SR) but thats only after about 300-350hp. its parts are also readily avaiable through any dealership or parts store. lastly, its legal in a lot more states than the SR swap, so forget about having to bribe some shady smog tester. on the flip side, there isn't near as much of an aftermarket for the KA, but thats not to say there isn't one. you may have to look a little harder, but just about anything you could need or want for the KA can be found.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There are a lot of things the turbo SR comes standard that the KA doesnt have. Direct injection, coilpacks, bigger oil pump, sodium filled exhaust valves etc
But it sounds like the American market has a lot of performance mods for the KA compared to the SR - probably a lot more experienced mechanics for the KA as well!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

SRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSRSR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C-Kwik (May 1, 2002)

Joel said:


> *There are a lot of things the turbo SR comes standard that the KA doesnt have. Direct injection, coilpacks, bigger oil pump, sodium filled exhaust valves etc
> But it sounds like the American market has a lot of performance mods for the KA compared to the SR - probably a lot more experienced mechanics for the KA as well! *


I think you meant to say direct ignition...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

C-Kwik said:


> *I think you meant to say direct ignition... *


Sorry yes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

I think I prefer the SR


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

Can I vote RB25DET?


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

DUDE get BOTH you will have a TWIN INLINE 8 jk hard choice


----------



## afaeguy (Jan 14, 2003)

my vote goes to the chevy 427 big block.....but KA or SR?? i like my KA. why spend so much importing and installing a JDM engine when there is more than enough aftermarket products to fix up the KA to run as good or even better than the SR.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

let's try to keep this thread from turning into another "ka vs sr" threads..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't care just give me one and i'll be satisfied, i'd trade in anything for a KA-T or a SR. and i would trade in my KA-T or my SR for some hydrolics


----------

